
Multiplayer Browser-Based Pokemon Red - JacobEdelman
http://firecaster.com/pokemon
======
JacobEdelman
For those who can't access it: It uses an emulator written in javascript that
has been modified. It runs the entire pokemon red game as normal but layers on
other users allowing you to play them, using ram hacks to force the game AI
you are actually playing to be identical to the person who you want to play
with. If you log in to facebook it will let you play exclusively with your fb
friends. It was made at PennApps, I happened to have seen one of the people on
their team saying he was sure their server could take the load they might get,
turns out he was pretty wrong.

------
Rhapso
I like the idea, but I cannot get it to work. Too many people?

~~~
nacs
Yep, console is throwing errors about the websocket server being unavailable
(socket.io-based).

------
cmdrfred
502 error, looks like the old HN overload.

~~~
knome
Glancing at the chromium developers console, there's a javascript not loading
because nginx is returning that error for the jsgb.firecaster.com domain, but
it loads fine for the plain firecaster.com domain.

It may just be a configuration error in nginx. So, if they fix that, they may
be running again.

------
jjsz
I anticipated nostalgia and I'd like to know if this can be done with Sonic
Battle?

------
bobajeff
Doesn't work here either. I just see a white block.

------
notastartup
how does it work exactly, is it like the Twitch version?

doesn't work for me as all I see is just a blank white screen.

~~~
cmdrfred
Maybe we are all patient zero of the newest drive by download.

